

Jeff Han: The inventor behind CNN's election 'Magic Wall' - hhm
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/11/04/magic.wall/index.html

======
icey
The technology for all of these "magic walls" was cool and all... But I still
can't help thinking how much cooler it could have been if the networks had
gotten someone like Ben Fry or Edward Tufte involved in designing their
visualizations.

~~~
joestrickler
One step at a time. In big companies "glacial" is the standard speed of
evolution.

------
paul9290
I still pinch myself that this guy presented his tech at a conference right
before I did the same(my tech)....

And now Jeff Han followed by me ..what

------
Timothee
What about the people who created the fancy 3D Capitol and the hologram of
Will.i.am tonight? The Magic Wall is fun but so early 2008...

